# your prices



## anoki (Dec 29, 2007)

If any of you don't mind, could I ask how much you charge for your donkeys, or how much you paid?

Looks like I might be selling Java. I have someone very, very interested in him, but I have NO idea how much to charge......

Java's info:

He should mature around 32-33", dark chocolate brown, and he's only 6 months old

Thanks,

~kathryn


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 29, 2007)

When we bought Emily she was 5 months old we paid 900, when we bought Max he was almost 2 years old and gelded, we paid 600. Not sure if this helps or not, we do not have many donkeys around here, oh, neither have papers with them.

I would never sell my kids I love them too much...God willing we will grow old together


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 29, 2007)

Alot of times the price you get if you sell local is going to depend upon location. I know of a dark chocolate wearling that was sold this past summer, she had been asking $1,000.00 for him, didnt even get a nibble on him..she dropped his price to $750.00 and he was sold within a few days, then I also know of 3 others up my way, 2 were spotted jennets and one was a black jack, jennets were bred, ,he sold them as a package deal for $1,250.00 which I thought was very reasonable, and of course I missed out on them! I would say a ball park figure for a chocolate would be $600-800 in our area. Sorry, cant help you more. Ce


----------



## anoki (Dec 29, 2007)

Whoa....that is more than I thought I might be able to even ask!!! LOL That is funny though....I was thinking of telling them 500 (but I was worried it might be a bit on the high side)....and if they don't take him, then he won't be sold. I honestly don't know what they sell for in this area....haven't really had a need to find out, and I've never really checked into it. I do realize prices are different in different areas...no different than anything else.

It is a family that is very local to me. And I know it would be a good home....and I've got way too many critters around here right now.....Guess I can always tell them that, and like I said, if they balk at the price then he won't be for sale!

Thanks for the help!!!





~kathryn


----------



## minimule (Dec 30, 2007)

When I bought Kilroy 8 years ago, I paid $750 for him. He did come with his papers. He is a 33" chocolate, intact jack. Now that farm is selling most of their young jack stock at $1500 or more. My friend in WY that raises "micro minis" sold a 2 yr old gray jack, 28" tall, at auction for $8000.


----------



## Suzie (Dec 30, 2007)

Around here asking prices for registered donkeys are $600-$800 jacks, $900 to $1200 jennies.

Depends on size, color, etc. I have had several people tell me they have encountered similar pricing on this area.


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 30, 2007)

kathryn

I paid- $350 for Hershey- no papers 3 months old- but I will tell you in this area if you can find a mini donkey- I will guess you could get a nice price for him- I have been looking locally and boy they are hard to find around here


----------



## Erica (Dec 30, 2007)

We have paid in the range of $350 (a steal) up to $1000 for the donkeys we bought for our herd.

We are actually selling a few, and just keeping the young stock. Will give you an idea of how we are pricing, to the right homes of course it could be neg.

We have a coming 32-33" 4yr old reg. jack who is very sweet. - he covers the mares and had a mule born this year, and his two mares, one a 34" AMHR coming 4 yr old mare, and one 34" coming five year old AMHA mare (sire is a National Champion) We have them priced at $1250 as a package.

Then a 32" spotted proven jack who is very nice and stays in the pasture with his girls, coming 5 yr old, 33" 4 yr old maiden jenny, 34-35" coming 5 yr old spotted jenny had first baby this year (jenny), a 33" gray dun coming 7 year old jenny had 3 foals (two jennies one jack), 34" gray dun coming 7 yr old jenny had 3 foals (all jennies); all the jennies bred to spotted jack for 08 all of these are registered as well. $3500 for 5 total, 4 of them bred.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 30, 2007)

gosh darn it Erica why do you have to be so far away? i want your donkeys!!!!! hubby would kill me but wow what a package... that is an awesome price, i bought a package of 5 jennets about 2 years ago for $4900, 3 babies and 2 exposed adults but only 1 delivered... 2 gray 2 spot and 1 chocolate. so if anyone is close to Erica go see her, wow what a deal that is...

we have paid anywhere from $300 for weanling jacks to $1000 for bred jennets. we are in AZ but all but one were purchased in TX. we just sold our first home-bred baby for $500, a gray jack with papers... without a quibble on the price.

Dillon in my avatar who turned out to be OH SO NICE was one of the $300 weanlings we took a chance on and i think he is my best ever deal



i couldn't be happier with the way he turned out (well, unless he was a spot, but don't tell him i said that!)


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 31, 2007)

I am new to the minis the the three that I purchased in my were pretty cheap. My jack was only $100, I still don't know why the person I bought him from was so cheap. He was a year old and was registered. The two jennys I bought were each $400. Donkeys in my area go anywhere from $100-$3000.

Here is a good website that has prices. http://www.miniaturedonkeyads.com/

To me they are all priceless. They are just so cute and so sweet.


----------



## yellerroseintx (Jan 8, 2008)

I was Blessed and at the right place at the right time... we paid $150 a piece for our girls and at Christmas time too!!


----------



## auledasacres (Jan 10, 2008)

Around her the prices are all over the place. We price our donkey's like this. Jacks start at $550 -$600. Jennets I price at $800-1200 depending on color and pedigree. So far most of our donkeys have been sold to pet homes and the families were not interested in papers. All of our donkeys have papers and all foals are able to be papered if the buyer wants that.

Most of the websites in our area have prices much higher than this. But these are families that show their donkeys.

Hope this helps

Traci and Family


----------



## sdmini (Jan 23, 2008)

Erica I didn't know you showed your donkeys!!! I've been dying to make this T-shirt ever since I was teasing Linda Tibbs that if she started showing donkeys I'd make one for her. Matter of fact I may just have to start showing donkeys just so I can wear it.










Jacks around here are like stud colts, it takes some thing really special to get much. A choc papered jack, here would bring about $350.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jan 23, 2008)

sdmini said:


>


That is so cute



You should put that design on cafepress... bet there would be some takers


----------



## Emily's mom (Jan 23, 2008)

I love that t-shirt idea!!!

So cute


----------



## Shari (Jan 25, 2008)

Nice papered donkeys will normally go for a bit more than the unpapered ones.

I lucked out on Ella...paid $500.00 for her...and kicking myself in the backside for not getting her mother.

She wasn't registered but she did have a known pedigree.

Love the painting...everyone is right...should be on a Shirt!! <VBG>


----------

